# MO-RA 3 oder NOVA 1080 was ist besser?



## StefanStg (20. April 2012)

Hi,
ich bin dabei meinen PC auf Wakü umzustellen und jetzt stellt sich die frage welchen Radiator ich nehmen soll entweder:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 360 Core LC Watercool MO-RA3 360 Core LC 36086
oder
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator 35180
Welcher ist der bessere von den beiden. 
Was brauche ich noch alles? Beim Mora3 brauche ich auch noch eine Blende? und Standfüße beim Nova nur die Standfüße. Vom Geld her spielt es keine rolle. 
Danke im vorraus 
Stefan


----------



## <BaSh> (20. April 2012)

Der von dir ausgesuchte MoRa3 istn quasi die Version zum passiven Kühlen. Hier kannst du nicht ohne großen Aufwand Lüfter montieren.
Schau dir mal Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 9x120 LT Black Watercool MO-RA3 9x120 LT Black 36044 an. An diese kannst du auch ohne Lüfterblende 9x120 Anschließen. Dazu brauchst du dann noch Standfüße. Die Lüfterblende ist keine Pflicht.
Beim Nova brauchst du nur die Standfüße, falls gewünscht kannst du aber auch hier eine Blende benutzen.
Wenn es wirklich nicht ums Geld geht schau dir mal den Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 9x140 LT black Watercool MO-RA3 9x140 LT black 36085 an. An diesen passen 9x140.


----------



## Charcharias (20. April 2012)

also wenn das geld wikrlich keine rolle spielt würde ich auch zum mo-ra3 9x140 raten
der bietet meiner meinung nach das beste gesamtpacket aus leistung, verarbeitung ung optik


----------



## StefanStg (20. April 2012)

Danke für eure antworten. Danke für den richtigen Link. Habe nur gelesen das man ihn passiv oder aktiv verwenden kann und deswegen eine blende braucht. 
Der mit den 140mm Lüfter ist wohl nochmal besser als der mit den 120mm bzw merkt man das mehr Geld in der Kühleistung


----------



## joel3214 (20. April 2012)

Der Standfuß beim mora 3 nicht ganz so nötig meiner steht ohne auch sicher aber auch an einer stelle wo ich nicht gegen stoßen kann


----------



## paxpl (29. April 2012)

Hier hast due eienen ausführlichen Test um die Frage zu beantworten welcher "besser" ist 

[User-Review] Update 26.10.11: Mora 2 / Mora 3 / Phobya Nova 1080 & Supernova 1260 Radis im Test!


----------

